# Thanks TUG! - Free premier membership to ResorTime



## klpca (Oct 17, 2011)

From the TUG newsletter: 

_"TUG members receive free premier membership to ResorTime.com’s Bonus Time Network! !
A limited time offer for TUG members only: ResorTime.com is offering free premier timeshare owner membership to their Bonus Time Network. Benefits of the membership include a 1 year reservation window, exclusive nightly rental rates, and a full service live travel expert among other things. Use the promo code TUG2011 to activate your free premier membership and book your next vacation with the timeshare owner only rates! "_

Looks like that is a $29.99 savings! I like having the opportunity to try this out for free to see if there's enough value to continue the membership in the future. Note: I signed up and it still asked for my cc info. I sent an email to them and they got back to me immediately and told me that they had a glitch in their system but my card wasn't charged, and that it was now fixed. So maybe you won't have to enter the cc info.


----------



## Dori (Oct 18, 2011)

I just joined as well. They didn't ask for my cc information when I used the promo code. I'll check the site out when I have more time.

Dori


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just joined using the TUG code.  My first impression is the rates are terrible.    I'll stick to trading as needed!


----------



## zcrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, 
  I signed up too with no CC info needed.  Nice to have options.  I did find a few premier properties of interest to me, nice to have this to try out.  II seems to have better rates for the week, but I like that you can get good nightly rates and do 3 day weekends with this site.  Never bad to have options.


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

*Bonus Time Network Rates*



jhac007 said:


> I just joined using the TUG code.  My first impression is the rates are terrible.    I'll stick to trading as needed!



Thank you for this feedback, I was hoping to find out what rates you may have looked at and if in fact you were logged in?  We really appreciate our customers feedback in order to simplify their user experience.  

Thank you, Sherri Weeks - General Manager [website url removed]


----------



## KarenP (Oct 18, 2011)

I checked out the rates for Nashville and they were very high, too.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 18, 2011)

sweeks said:


> Thank you for this feedback, I was hoping to find out what rates you may have looked at and if in fact you were logged in?  We really appreciate our customers feedback in order to simplify their user experience.
> 
> Thank you, Sherri Weeks - General Manager ResorTime.com



Sherri,

I logged in and looked at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation for 6/30/12 through 7/7/12. The one bedroom on your site was $300 more for the week than the most expensive listing on Redweek, and a two bedroom was $350 more than the least expensive, and about $200 less than the most expensive.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you, TUG and Sherri!  I've renewed my exiting ResorTime membership as Premier using the promotional code.  _THANK YOU!_


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Sherri,
> 
> I logged in and looked at the Sheraton Broadway Plantation for 6/30/12 through 7/7/12. The one bedroom on your site was $300 more for the week than the most expensive listing on Redweek, and a two bedroom was $350 more than the least expensive, and about $200 less than the most expensive.



Thank you for your feedback Scott.  Inventory on Redweek comes from many sources whether it be from Owners,  Exchange Companies etc.  They have one rate for everyone, and set their own pricing.  We contract with the resorts directly and are able to offer our availability on a nightly basis.

Bonus Time Rates are available within each resorts "Reservation Window" which varies by property and may be as much as 6 months in advance or as little as 7 nights in advance.   You can find the reservation window in the search results or on each resorts profile page.  The window for this resort is 180 Days - so your search would be outside of that window and therefore showing the Premier Rates.  Premier can be booked up to 1 year in advance and will be a discount off of the resorts standard selling rate but not as good as Bonus Time.

Example of our rates, if you lived in driving distance we have Wyndham Vacation Resort Towers on the Grove also in Myrtle Beach for $59 per night for next weekend.   We also have the Sheraton Broadway Plantation for $79 per night on Bonus Time.   Currently the Best Western nearby is going for $84 per night for a motel room.

We do our best to provide the best deals for Owners, on a nightly basis. The best part is you don't have to pay any membership fees to use it.  Timeshare Ownership gets you in!   Hope this was helpful! - Sherri Weeks, General Manager [website url removed]


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

KarenP said:


> I checked out the rates for Nashville and they were very high, too.



Hello, I will have my inventory team check on Nashville for you.  Also remember you have to be logged in to unlock Bonus Time Rates.  So just double check that, also there is a reservation window which is indicated in the search results and on the resorts profile page.  Your search would need to be within that reservation window to access the Bonus Time rates. - Sherri Weeks, General Manager - [website url removed]


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 18, 2011)

sweeks said:


> Bonus Time Rates are available within each resorts "Reservation Window" which varies by property and may be as much as 6 months in advance or as little as 7 nights in advance.   You can find the reservation window in the search results or on each resorts profile page.  The window for this resort is 180 Days - so your search would be outside of that window and therefore showing the Premier Rates.  Premier can be booked up to 1 year in advance and will be a discount off of the resorts standard selling rate but not as good as Bonus Time.



Thanks for the explanation - it makes perfect sense when you explain the business model.  Admittedly, I was only skimming the site after registering, and missed the bonus time and reservation window explanations.


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

rhonda said:


> Thank you, TUG and Sherri!  I've renewed my exiting ResorTime membership as Premier using the promotional code.  _THANK YOU!_



You are very welcome!  I love being able to interact with the Owners, I have spent 25 years developing Owner programs it's great to be able to hear feedback and help answer questions! 

Sherri Weeks
General Manager, [website url removed]


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

jhac007 said:


> I just joined using the TUG code.  My first impression is the rates are terrible.    I'll stick to trading as needed!



Sorry to hear that, would love to know what you were looking at.  Also were you logged in?  Remember our rates are nightly, and have nothing to do with trading.  We are here to provide you an option when you want to get away for a few nights, and want to use Timeshare!   Hope that helps, feel free to let us know if you have any questions! - Sherri Weeks, General Manager [website url removed]


----------



## sweeks (Oct 18, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Thanks for the explanation - it makes perfect sense when you explain the business model.  Admittedly, I was only skimming the site after registering, and missed the bonus time and reservation window explanations.



No problem, this helps me also to determine where we can be better in our communications on the site and in our emails.  Thanks! Sherri


----------



## Marcia3641 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Bonus Time*

Where do we go to locate the bonus weeks?

Marcia3641


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Marcia3641 said:


> Where do we go to locate the bonus weeks?
> 
> Marcia3641



There is a section in the middle of the homepage below the search area:

Bonus Time Network Promotions

That seems to list the big deals. For example, a 1 bedroom Sheraton Mountain Vista is $93 per night for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 20, 2011)

sweeks said:


> Sorry to hear that, would love to know what you were looking at.  Also were you logged in?  Remember our rates are nightly, and have nothing to do with trading.  We are here to provide you an option when you want to get away for a few nights, and want to use Timeshare!   Hope that helps, feel free to let us know if you have any questions! - Sherri Weeks, General Manager ResorTime.com



OK, for instance (logged in as Owner Premier)......Santa Barbara Resort, Pompano Beach, Fl., 2 BR unit for 5/18-25/2012......with the discount, your price $1941, however, I can use some left over TPU's in RCI (meaning I have already gotten the best out of my maint. fee dollars) plus exchange fee and still save over $1600 for a 2 BR unit.  With all due respect to your effort and products perhaps there is a benefit for some on a nightly/weekend basis and if I found myself in that type of situation perhaps I would consider!  But my needs are usually on a weekly basis and I have some Wyndham points to fill a few gaps therefore it appears to be tough to compete with those with weeks/points combinations.  But thanks for being there for TUG members.

Jim

P.S. I looked at Marco Island and saw nothing available for 2012 at all.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 20, 2011)

jhac007 said:


> OK, for instance (logged in as Owner Premier)......Santa Barbara Resort, Pompano Beach, Fl., 2 BR unit for 5/18-25/2012......with the discount, your price $1941, however, I can use some left over TPU's in RCI (meaning I have already gotten the best out of my maint. fee dollars) plus exchange fee and still save over $1600 for a 2 BR unit.  With all due respect to your effort and products perhaps there is a benefit for some on a nightly/weekend basis and if I found myself in that type of situation perhaps I would consider!  But my needs are usually on a weekly basis and I have some Wyndham points to fill a few gaps therefore it appears to be tough to compete with those with weeks/points combinations.  But thanks for being there for TUG members.
> 
> Jim
> 
> P.S. I looked at Marco Island and saw nothing available for 2012 at all.



Their product seems particularly geared toward stays in the immediate future. For instance, Santa Barabra is showing the 2BR for as low as $119 per night within the next month.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 20, 2011)

Sherri --

Quick Question:  Do you have a link to ResorTime cancellation policies?   I tried to find them on the website but failed.

Thx! Rhonda


----------



## sweeks (Oct 21, 2011)

*ResorTime.com Cancellation Policies*



rhonda said:


> Sherri --
> 
> Quick Question:  Do you have a link to ResorTime cancellation policies?   I tried to find them on the website but failed.
> 
> Thx! Rhonda



Rhonda,

Great question, each resort has their own cancellation policy which will appear when you select the reservation you want to book.  You have to check a box saying you understand the policy so you won't miss it.  The majority of them operate much like a standard hotel cancellation policy.

Let us know if you need anymore help!  You can also call our Travel Consultants at [phone number deleted]

Thanks, Sherri Weeks- General Manager- [website url deleted]


----------



## sweeks (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bonus Weeks vs Bonus Time*



Marcia3641 said:


> Where do we go to locate the bonus weeks?
> 
> Marcia3641



Hello Marcia

We are primarily a nightly rental site, where you can get Bonus Time rates on a nightly basis.  Each resort has a reservation window that will tell you how far in advance Bonus Time rates to be booked.  These rates are not available through the property directly,  and you have to be enrolled as a Owner at ResorTime.com.  Here is a link highest used promotion pages, we do have some weekly rentals..   

[commercial link deleted]

Hope that helps!   Please feel free to call us if you have any questions [phone number deleted]   Thanks - Sherri Weeks- General Manager - ResorTime.com


----------



## sweeks (Oct 21, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Their product seems particularly geared toward stays in the immediate future. For instance, Santa Barabra is showing the 2BR for as low as $119 per night within the next month.



You are correct Scott, our resorts primarily sell their availabiliy through multiple channels from Expedia to sites like ResorTime.com.  When you are outside of the Bonus Time Reservation Window, you will find rates more in line with what the resort sells rooms for on the other channels.   We typically do get a little better rate than the hotel sites.   

ResorTime.com is here as an option, there are many resorts in our Network that are very difficult to get on exchange or may be in the opposing exchange network and not available at all.  There are many ways to use Bonus Time such as:

1) Adding Nights on your exchange vacation in order to extend it - Example of Hawaii.  You exchange to Maui and you may decide to get a couple of nights of Bonus Time in Waikiki on the way out.

2) Last Minute Weekend Getaways- the nightly availability and bonus time rates makes it possible to getaway more often throughout the year without having to eat up your ownership points or weeks.

3)Bringing Family or Friends with you on vacation - You love them just don't want them to stay with you! 

4)Family Reunions-  We have had a lot of Owners using our Network to create Family Reunion Getaways.  Everyone has their own space, but you get to vacation and get that quality time together!

5) Business Travel- Don't know about you but I don't care much for staying in hotels because I am spoiled with the amenities of timeshare.  Our Business Travel Ambassador, has booked over 30 business trips through ResorTime.com this year alone!   The Bonus Time Rates are typically within most companies per diem, so why not have the luxuries of timeshare when on the road?

Here is a link to some of our best deals that are typically travel dates within the next 30-60 days. 

[commercial link deleted - not permitted on TUG - DeniseM Moderator]


Hope that gives you some ideas.  I really appreciate your assistance in your responses!  Sherri Weeks- General Manager- ResorTime.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2011)

Dori said:


> I just joined as well. They didn't ask for my cc information when I used the promo code. I'll check the site out when I have more time.
> 
> Dori



they still ask for the CC info, but just play with the fields a while and then suddenly it is cleared.  Uncheck the ongoing charges.


----------



## sweeks (Oct 21, 2011)

scootr5 said:


> Their product seems particularly geared toward stays in the immediate future. For instance, Santa Barabra is showing the 2BR for as low as $119 per night within the next month.



Hi There, wanted to be sure you saw my response after Scotts response to your post.  Please let me know if I can be of any further help ok?

Sherri Weeks
General Manager, [url deleted]


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2011)

Sherri - Your posts are way too self-promotional.  Per forum rules, please don't post your website URL or phone number, or any other contact info. on TUG.

Please review the TUG posting rules before posting again.


----------

